# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Ziekenhuis dieet

## Humanbody

Hallo allen, Heeft er iemand ervaring met het ziekenhuis dieet ? ik kwam een stukje tegen op internet en het schijnt dat er veel mensen baat bij hebben..
Wat is jullie ervaring hiermee?

----------


## sietske763

heb het gevolgd,
de kilo,s die eraf gingen waren er 2 weken weer aan,
bij het ZH dieet val je geen vet af maar je verliest vocht.
ik heb het nu over het 10 dagen dieet.....dat is de enige ZHdieet versie die ik ken.

----------


## zirus

Allemaal onzin die dieten, sommige helpen een beetje, andere helemaal niet. Er is maar 1 goed dieet en dat is het dieet dat je spijsverteringssysteem weer gezond maakt. Het geheim hiervan is gezonde zuren, zoals melkzuur (kefir) en de juiste vetzuren. Daar gaan de slechte bacterien van dood, en de goede spijsverteringsbacterien kunnen op een ideale manier hun werk doen, juist, je lichaam gezond en soepel houden.

----------


## sietske763

helemaal gelijk!!!
wat meer op de hoeveelheid KH letten werkt veel beter en kan ""a way of life"" worden,
zonder moeite!

----------


## Jackz

Ik vond een heel goede site dat meer duidelijkheid geeft over darmproblemen en gezondheid. Het is van een arts die zich daarin gespecialiseerd.
http://www.praktijkvanas.nl
.
Als een persoon zich hierdoor beter voelt heb ik een dag geleeft.

----------

